# [Neuanfang] Die schwarzen Keiler



## Raikji (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

die Hordegilde Die schwarzen Keiler hat ihren Sitz auf der Todeswache (RP-PVE) und wird am 13.07.2008 oder 20.07.2008 gegründet. Wir möchten noch einmal zusammen leveln, zusammen Spaß haben und eine Gemeinschaft gründen, der Epics und Raids egal sind und bei der es nur um ein schönes, nettes Miteinander geht.

Kurz zu mir: (aber gaaaanz kurz)

Sebastian, 26 Jahre alt, Bottrop, Angestellter.

Also wie ihr seht, zwar nicht am Ende des Lebens, aber auch kein junges Kerlchen mehr, das sowieso keine Ahnung davon hat wie es ist wenn man mal dringend wegen dem Reallife weg muss. Im Rat sitzen noch zwei etwas "Jüngere", die beide um die 18 rum sind und zwei etwas "Ältere", die noch einige Jahre über mir liegen. Somit erhoffen wir uns, daß unsere Gildenführung auf die Probleme aller Altersklassen eingehen kann.

Wir haben uns nun folgendes überlegt:

- Wir starten am 13.07 oder 20.07. zusammen (je nach Resonanz)!

- Wir werden zusammen leveln und die Gilde so von Grund auf aufbauen.
- Wir wollen die Zeit von 1-70 bis zum Addon nochmal ohne Itemwahn und Raidhetze in Azeroth genießen.
- Wenn jemand seinen Main z.b. absolut nicht aufgeben will, kann er auch zu uns stossen. Allerdings wird er erst aufgenommen, sobald der erste Neuanfänger das Level dieses Mains erreicht hat. Genauso verfahren wir mit transferierten Charakteren.

(Ich z.b. werde es genauso machen. Ich möchte wieder einen Priester spielen, bin aber der Welt langsamster Levler. Ich habe noch einen Troll Priester, der irgendwie mit 66 noch in den Zangarmarschen rumlungert. Dieser wird mein Main, ich starte mit euch also einen Twink. Der Priester wird als Gildenmeister eingesetzt, aber nicht aktiv gespielt bis einer von euch seine Stufe erreicht hat. Vorher wird er nur für Organisatorische Dinge genutzt.


- Wir erwarten eine Bewerbung im Forum, die nach unseren Anforderungen verfasst wird.
- Wir sind eine Casual Gilde und das wollen wir bleiben!
- Bei uns geht das Reallife immer über das Spiel!
- Wir haben keine Altersbeschränkung, allerdings ziehen wir eher "ältere" Leute an, darüber sollten sich die Jungen klar sein.
- Wir bieten euch ein werbefreies Forum, das langsam zu einer spielübergreifenden Community heranwächst.
- Wir bieten euch einen TS Server mit sovielen Slots wie wir grade möchten, denn er gehört uns
- Es wird natürlich auch einen Rollenspielhintergrund geben.

Wir rennen niemals Epics hinterher oder setzen es uns zum Ziel 50 Mal dieselbe Instanz abzufarmen nur um in die nächste Instanz zu können. Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund. Wir planen Old School Raids regelmäßig, wir planen RP und Fun Events, Raids u.s.w.

Wir wollen nichts "erreichen", da das in einem Spiel sowieso nicht gehen kann, wir wollen zusammen aber sehr viel Spaß haben!

Also, rafft euch nochmal auf. Fangt nochmal neu an. Versucht mit uns eine Gemeinschaft aufzubauen in der man auch wirklich von Gemeinschaft reden kann! Los ihr, die ihr viel arbeiten müsst und deshalb weniger spielen könnt. Los ihr Alleinerziehenden, die auch mal in einer Instanz weg müssen wenn das Kind schreit. Los ihr ehemaligen Hardcorezocker, die jetzt nur noch ein wenig ganz in Ruhe in einer netten Gemeinschaft spielen wollt. Los an alle, die wissen, dass ein Spiel nur ein Spiel ist und dass es das auch immer bleiben muss!


Unter www.freidenker-kdv.de (wird beizeiten geändert)könnt ihr euch erkundigen und bewerben! Am 13. oder 20. (je nach Resonanz) gehts los und zwar zum allerletzten Mal

MfG

Raikji


Gildenregeln:

Chat Channels

-Der Gildenchannel ist für Dinge wie Gruppensuche, Itemvergabe, Berufs-Werbung und Dinge die sich direkt auf das Spiel beziehen zu nutzen
-Es ist Untersagt sich InGame oder im Forum in irgendeiner Art Politisch, Religiös oder Sexuell anstößig zu äussern, es ist ein Spiel, da hat sowas nichts zu suchen.
-Jeder hat die anderen Spieler zu respektieren! Hinter jedem Charakter sitzt ein Mensch mit Gefühlen!
-Es ist nicht erlaubt Gildenmitglieder zu ignorieren.
-Jeder Verstoß gegen diese Regeln kann zum Ausschluss aus der Gilde führen!


Offiziere


-Bei Unregelmäßigkeiten und Verstößen gegen die Gildesatzung hat "der Hohe Rat" dafür zu sorgen, dass sie sich darum kümmern und Maßnahmen gegen die betroffenen Spieler einleiten.
- Die Spieler ab dem Rang "der Hohe Rat" haben Schweigepflicht, sie sind die erste Anlaufstelle wenn es Gildenintern Probleme gibt.
-Ihr könnt also ohne Sorgen dem Rat/Leader eure Probleme mitteilen, jede Angelegenheit wird vertraulich behandelt.
-Solltet ihr Probleme mit einem der Ratsmitglieder haben wendet euch bitte an den Gildenmeister.


Gildenaufnahme

-Jeder Spieler muss, bevor er in die Gilde tritt eine Aufnahmeprüfung leisten.
Die Aufnahmeprüfung besteht aus:
1. einer schriftlichen Bewerbung in unserem Forum
(Was die Bewerbung beinhalten sollte, steht in dem dazugehörigen Forum-Bereich)
2. einem TS/ausführlichem Chatgespräch mit dem Leader/Gildenrat (nicht in der ersten Startphase)
3. einem Test zum beobachten, des "Gruppenspiels" in einer Gruppe, in Form einer Instanz oder ähnlichem (ergiebt sich schnell in der Startphase)

-Jeder Spieler, welcher den Aufnahmetest positiv bestanden hat, ist ab sofort in der Gilde bis zum nächsten Offizierstreffen, jedoch mindestens 4 Wochen mit dem Rang Anwärter.
-In dieser Zeit kann der Spieler bei Verstößen gegen die Gildensatzung oder sonstigen Unregelmäßigkeiten von einem Offizier ohne Vorankündigung aus der Gilde geworfen werden.


Ninjalooting

-Jeder Ninjaloot führt zum sofortigem Ausschluss aus der Gilde.
-Jeder Fall wird genau überprüft und geahndet.


Strafrang

-Bei groben Verstössen wir der betroffene Spieler auf den Strafrang degradiert, in diesem Rang haben die Spieler keine Berechtigungen in den Gildenchannels zu schreiben.
-Die Degradierung kann zwischen 1 Stunde und bis zu einer Woche betragen.


Gildenrat

-Der Gildenrat unterstützt den Leader bei der Führung der Gilde.
-Der Gildenrat hat ein mal im Monat eine Ratsitzung, bei dieser Änderungen, Vorschläge ect. ausdiskutiert werden.
-Der Gildenrat setzt sich aus den Offizieren und dem Gildenmeister zusammen.


Gildenmeister

-Der Gildenmeister hat die Aufgabe und die Pflicht, dafür zu sorgen dass die Gildensatzung eingehalten wird.
-Er hat sicherzustellen, den Bedürfnissen für die Allgemeinheit der Gilde nachzugehen.
-Unterstützt wird er vom Hohen Rat.


Hilfe

-Hilfsbereitschaft und Unterstützung sind die Eckpfeiler jeder Gilde.
-Akzeptiert, dass ihr nicht immer Hilfe bekommen könnt, die anderen wollen ihre Ziele auch verfolgen.
-Benutzt das Forum, um gegebenenfalls zielstrebig Termine zu vereinbaren.


TeamSpeak

-Jeder wird dazu angehalten, sich das Programm TS² zu installieren, um eine einwandfreie Kommunikation zu gewährleisten.
-Mikrofon ist erwünscht, aber keine Pflicht.


Beförderungen

Beförderungen gibt es durch Einstufung verschiedener Faktoren:

-Zeitraum, in dem ihr euch schon in der Gilde befindet
-Hilfsbereitschaft
-Einhalten der Gildensatzung
-Einschätzung vom Gildenrat


Forum

-Jeder Gildenmember ist dazu verpflichtet, sich im Forum mit seinem InGame Namen zu registrieren und dort regelmäßig vorbeizuschauen, da dies unser Kommunikationsportal ist.
-Die Webadresse: www.freidenker-kdv.de


Abwesenheit

-Anwärter die unabgemeldet 1 Woche nicht online sind werden aus der Gilde geworfen.
-Charaktere unter lvl 10 die unabgemeldet 1 Woche nicht online sind werden aus der Gilde geworfen.
-Jeder Gildenmember, welcher unangekündigt/nicht abgemeldet für
4 Wochen oder mehr offline ist, wird aus der Gilde geworfen.
-Sagt im Forum im „Abwesenheitsthread“ bescheid wenn ihr mehr als 4 Wochen offline seit.


Twinks

- In der Gilde sind Twinks in angemessener Zahl gestattet.
- Twinks von Inaktiven Spielern werden aus der Gilde entfernt.


Änderungsvorschläge

-Wenn jemand Änderungs/Verbesserungsvorschläge für das gestalten des Gildenlebens, Gildenklimas hat, schreibt dies in den dafür vorgesehenen Forumbereich.
-Konstruktive Kritik und Vorschläge sind gern gesehen.


Das wahre Leben

Wir spielen zum Spaß. Das „wahre Leben“ geht immer vor.


Rollenspiel

-Wir sind auf einem Rollenspiel Realm, daraus resultieren folgende Regeln:
- Wir nutzen keine neumodischen Abkürzungen, die der Gelegenheitsspieler sowieso nicht versteht. Wir halten uns mit „lol“, „Rofl“, „XD“, etc. zurück. Man kann die Gefühlslage seines Charakters auch beispielsweise mit *schaut erstaunt*, *grinst*, *lächelt* beschreiben.
-Jeder hat die Channels /s, /y, /1 u.s.w. zu achten, wir sind auf einem Rollenspiel Realm, also verhaltet euch angemessen.
- Nicht einhaltung der Rollenspielregeln in den allgemeinen Channels kann zum ausschluss aus der Gilde führen.


Allgemeines Verhalten

- Wir sprengen keine Gruppen! Wenn man weiß, dass man nur 1,5 Stunden Zeit hat muss man sich keine Instanzen-Gruppe mehr suchen. Wenn die Zeit nicht reicht hat man vier anderen Leuten den Abend versaut. Das wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf die Gilde.

- Wir zwingen Niemanden zu irgendetwas! Wenn jemand keine Lust auf eine Instanz oder Ähnliches hat, reden wir nicht 20 Minuten auf ihn ein um ihn noch „rumzukriegen“. Jeder macht das, woran er in diesem Moment Spaß hat. Sei es Rollenspiel, PvE oder PvP, Niemand soll gezwungen sein, für den Spielspaß der Anderen zu sorgen.

- Freies Rollenspiel! Jeder kann seine Rolle spielen wie er das möchte, jedoch sollten Andere nicht gestört werden deswegen. Eine Instanz-Gruppe aufgrund von IC-Differenzen zu sprengen, sollte zum Beispiel vermieden werden. Das wiederum wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf die Gilde.

- Wir versuchen soviel wie möglich mit der Gilde zu unternehmen. Fragt ruhig erst innerhalb der Gilde nach Gruppen, bevor ihr das außerhalb tut. Deshalb sind wir ja eine Gilde, um zusammen zu spielen. Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass man nichts mit Verbündeten unternehmen soll. Jeder hat seine eigene Levelgeschwindigkeit, aber mit 70 treffen wir uns sicher alle wieder.


----------



## Malero303 (7. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich möchte bitten ruig einmal vorbei zu schauen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raikji (8. Juli 2008)

So langsam sammeln sich die Bewerbungen und es sind viele sehr nette dabei.

Wir suchen fröhlich weiter und möchten jeden der das Spiel als Spiel sieht herzlich einladen zu uns zu Stossen und mit uns nochmal neu zu beginnen.

Traut euch, wir freuen uns auch euch!

http://www.freidenker-kdv.de/ilchforum/index.php


----------



## Raikji (9. Juli 2008)

So, neue Meldung.
Wir starten am Sonntag, bis dahin ist eine Levelbeschränkung von 20 fakt.

Das durchschnittsalter liegt mittlerweile so um die 30 würde ich schätzen, vielleicht etwas drüber.
Wir haben aber von 18-Ende 50 alles vertreten und suchen weiter nach netten leuten!


----------



## Raikji (10. Juli 2008)

Hoch mit dir!


----------



## Raikji (12. Juli 2008)

Los, heute starten wir langsam mit dem Leveln, also nutzt die Chance in einer Erwachsenen Casualgilde unterzukommen in der es um Spaß geht und nicht um Epics!


----------



## LifeisPain (22. Juli 2008)

Ich würde gern mitmachen.

Hab nen lvl 18 Gnomenmage auf der Todeswache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab auch Headset und viel Freizeit.


----------



## Deathful (22. Juli 2008)

Hi  schau doch bitet mal da rein  bestimmt könnten wir uns nach einen  kurz gespräch  alle einigen^^

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=51034
bzw: melde dich mal bei mir über icq:476-906-312
Greez 
Deathful


----------

